

VC sees big jump in "legitimate introductions" to entrepreneurs  - daviday
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/30/us-venture-bround-idUSTRE79T17220111030?feedType=RSS&feedName=businessNews&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=56943

======
dpe82
The predicted (by some) squeeze has arrived. Should be interesting to see who
makes it through the filter..

------
reidbenj
For better or worse, the issues discussed in the article also explain why
programs like YC are becoming more and more of a necessity. They are one way a
VC can cut through some noise, and one way a good entrepreneur can stand out
from the crowd.

